#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Compacte 24 of 32 kanaals oplossing voor live opnames

## Sandman

Hallo,

Ik ben sinds kort bezig met live opnames. 
Ik ben momenteel in het bezit van een Motu 8 pre die ik via firewire aan een Windows laptop heb hangen. Ook heb ik al een aantal keren met een Alesis HD-24 gewerkt, deze was niet van mijzelf.

Ik wil nu naar een 24 of liever een 32 kanaals oplossing, mobiel. Ik heb al gekeken om nog een aantal 8pre's te kopen, maar ik kan alleen 8pre's daisy chainen met een apple laptop of computer. Daarbij heeft de 8pre aleen maar inputs en niet voor elk kanaal een output. Ook hoef ik de pre-amps niet te gebruiken want ik ga een mengtafel kopen waarvan ik de pre-amps gebruik.

Mijn eisen:
- 24 of liever 32 kanalen AD/DA coversie.
- Via firewire
- Compact 
- Voor elk kanaal dus een in- en output.
- Signaal wordt gevoedt via mengtafel.
- Moet volledig gesynced kunnen worden, Maar dit kan eventueel i.c.m. een Motu Miditimepiece.

Wat ga ik ermee doen:
Live opnames maken voor bands. Signaal wordt gesplit vanaf stageblok. Thuis afmixen, gedeeltelijk "in the box" en gedeeltelijk met de mengtafel. 

Ik heb al gekeken naar de Motu producten, maar ik vindt de 828MK3 en 896MK3 teveel "extra" features en connecties hebben voor mijn toepassing. Ook heb ik gekeken naar de Apogee Ensemble, maar deze is best wel prijzig.

Hebben jullie suggesties of tips?

En welke laptop specificatie heb ik nodig om 24 of 32 kanalen binnen te halen en te bewerken?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## djberjo

Is het geen oplossing om een computer aan te schaffen inplaats van een laptop?

Ik werk zelf met een motu 24 i/o die ik normaal doe doorlussen via de direct outs van een mengpaneel. maar wil nog 24 microfoonpreams aanschaffen iemand suggesties?

Zoek jij een geluidskaart met microfoon preamps of line inputs?

saffire 26 i/o met 2 adat kaarten dat zou je kunnen doen.
een adat interface aanschaffen en daar een aantal adat converters,

een adat converter zoals Behringer Ada-8000, focusrite

----------


## frederic

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben sinds kort bezig met live opnames. 
> Ik ben momenteel in het bezit van een Motu 8 pre die ik via firewire aan een Windows laptop heb hangen. Ook heb ik al een aantal keren met een Alesis HD-24 gewerkt, deze was niet van mijzelf.
> 
> Ik wil nu naar een 24 of liever een 32 kanaals oplossing, mobiel. Ik heb al gekeken om nog een aantal 8pre's te kopen, maar ik kan alleen 8pre's daisy chainen met een apple laptop of computer. Daarbij heeft de 8pre aleen maar inputs en niet voor elk kanaal een output. Ook hoef ik de pre-amps niet te gebruiken want ik ga een mengtafel kopen waarvan ik de pre-amps gebruik.
> 
> Mijn eisen:
> - 24 of liever 32 kanalen AD/DA coversie.
> ...



HD24 kopen 2dehands kost ongeveer 800haha.
Je kan er ook 2 kopen heb je 48 kanalen.

----------


## Sandman

> Is het geen oplossing om een computer aan te schaffen inplaats van een laptop?
> 
> Ik werk zelf met een motu 24 i/o die ik normaal doe doorlussen via de direct outs van een mengpaneel. maar wil nog 24 microfoonpreams aanschaffen iemand suggesties?
> 
> Zoek jij een geluidskaart met microfoon preamps of line inputs?
> 
> saffire 26 i/o met 2 adat kaarten dat zou je kunnen doen.
> een adat interface aanschaffen en daar een aantal adat converters,
> 
> een adat converter zoals Behringer Ada-8000, focusrite



Bedankt voor je reactie. Een computer i.p.v. een laptop sluit ik niet uit als eventuele optie, maar ik wil snel op kunnen bouwen en het geheel moet natuurlijk zo mobiel mogelijk blijven, vandaar dat ik in eerste instantie voor een laptop kies.

Ik zoek dus een interface met line inputs, de microfoons worden voorversterkt door een mengtafel en via de direct outs gevoed, zoals jij dat nu ook doet.

Ik heb even naar de Focusrite gekeken, ik zal me daar nog even inverdiepen, maar ik weet niet of deze geschikt is. 





> HD24 kopen 2dehands kost ongeveer 800haha.
> Je kan er ook 2 kopen heb je 48 kanalen.



Een HD-24 is inderdaad niet duur en je hebt veel kanalen en goede kwaliteit, maar ik wil het liefste mijn audio gelijk op de laptop hebben. Toch bedankt.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb een Motu 2408MK3, dit werkt perfect wat mij betreft.

In combinatie met mijn LS9 tafel kan ik 16 kanalen digitaal binnenhalen. Als ik nog meer kanalen nodig heb kan ik deze van mijn Focusrite Octopre LE's halen, afhankelijk van de benodigdheden of ADAT of analoog.

----------


## djberjo

> Bedankt voor je reactie. Een computer i.p.v. een laptop sluit ik niet uit als eventuele optie, maar ik wil snel op kunnen bouwen en het geheel moet natuurlijk zo mobiel mogelijk blijven, vandaar dat ik in eerste instantie voor een laptop kies.
> 
> 
> Een HD-24 is inderdaad niet duur en je hebt veel kanalen en goede kwaliteit, maar ik wil het liefste mijn audio gelijk op de laptop hebben. Toch bedankt.



je koopt een 19inch computer kast die je dan in een flightcase doet inbouwen, scherm netjes in een kist. (hoeft voor opnames geen groot scherm te zijn)
Je geluidsinterface in een 19inch kist en je kan het makkelijk opbouwen en standaart afmetingen met de kisten.

Een computer is vaak stabieler en zekerder dan een laptop.

Een HD-24 is erg fijn voor live opnames die neem ik ook vaak mee. Omdat ik liever niet met me mac pro ga slepen vanwege het gewicht.

Als je alles hebt opgenomen haal je de hd eruit hangt hem aan een kastje en hij leest alles in op de computer.

Ik weet niet welk budget je ter beschikking hebt, en of je thuis al spullen hebt staan?

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik het ook zo doe...

Hd24 mee (3HE, lekker stabiel én kant en klaar), na de opname HD eruit en in een caddy zo de IDE bus van mijn PC op (lees: drive in een removable-harddisk-slot) en met HD24 tools lekker vlot de files erafhalen (snelste methode).

----------


## djberjo

> Moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik het ook zo doe...
> 
> Hd24 mee (3HE, lekker stabiel én kant en klaar), na de opname HD eruit en in een caddy zo de IDE bus van mijn PC op (lees: drive in een removable-harddisk-slot) en met HD24 tools lekker vlot de files erafhalen (snelste methode).



Dat is de makkelijkste en stabielste oplossing doe ikzelf ook kan bedenken.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Een computer is vaak stabieler en zekerder dan een laptop.
> 
> ?



jaja...

sinterklaas komt straks...

----------


## Sandman

Bedankt voor de reacties.

Ten eerste over de HD-24. Geweldig apparaat.
Maar ik wil vooral bij de DA conversie geen tussenstation hebben. Het is namelijk de bedoeling dat ik de mengtafel ook kan gebruiken als mixer. Dat kan niet met de HD-24, dat is alles in "the box" of alles uit "the box" mixen.

Ten tweede zoek ik zoiets als de Motu 24 i/o, maar dan voor de laptop want de Motu 24 i/o is PCI based. 

Qua budget: Ik werk nu zelf met een windows computer, maar het staat in de planning om een Macbook te kopen. Dus laten we zeggen 3000 euro inc. Macbook of eventueel PC.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Maar ik wil vooral bij de DA conversie geen tussenstation hebben. Het is namelijk de bedoeling dat ik de mengtafel ook kan gebruiken als mixer. Dat kan niet met de HD-24, dat is alles in "the box" of alles uit "the box" mixen.



Snap ik niet.

Bij de opname pak je óf de insert-aftak van je LX7, óf de directout (die helaas op 8 kanalen ontbreken én na de EQ zit... niet echt handig).
Afmixen kan je vanuit de HD24, via je tafel, terug de HD24 in óf in een DAW (harddisk uit HD24, PC in en monteren/mixen maar) en eventueel in combinatie....

Doe wel eens submixen maken en die teruggooien op meerdere sporen van mijn HD24 zodat ik mijn vertrouwde effect-rek erop los kan laten (wat dan weer op losse sporen getracked wordt, geimporteerd wordt en in de uiteindelijke downmix z'n plekkie krijgt).

----------


## Sandman

> Snap ik niet.
> 
> Bij de opname pak je óf de insert-aftak van je LX7, óf de directout (die helaas op 8 kanalen ontbreken én na de EQ zit... niet echt handig).
> Afmixen kan je vanuit de HD24, via je tafel, terug de HD24 in óf in een DAW (harddisk uit HD24, PC in en monteren/mixen maar) en eventueel in combinatie....
> 
> Doe wel eens submixen maken en die teruggooien op meerdere sporen van mijn HD24 zodat ik mijn vertrouwde effect-rek erop los kan laten (wat dan weer op losse sporen getracked wordt, geimporteerd wordt en in de uiteindelijke downmix z'n plekkie krijgt).



Bedankt voor de reactie.

Wat jij hier aankaart is precies wat ik bedoel. Als je in DAW wilt werken dan moet je eerst je spul van je HD-24 naar je PC importeren. Ik wil in DAW werken, maar tegelijkertijd ook met mijn mengtafel kunnen eq-en, pannen, volumes aanpassen, hardware (via inserts) toevoegen, enz.

Een combinatie van analoog en digitaal zeg maar.

Ik heb geprobeert om alles in the box te mixen, i.c.m. met een controller maar ik heb hier slechte ervaring mee. Vooral een controller vind ik een beetje nutteloos omdat je vaak toch je muis en toetsenbord moet gebruiken om bepaalde functies te activeren of om bepaalde knoppen te slecteren. Hieruit bestaat te behoefte om analoog te werken, maar uiteraard wil ik wel de edit functies van digitaal behouden.

Vandaar dat ik opzoek ben naar een inferface die bijvoorbeeld net als de Motu 24 i/0 of de Motu HD196 gewoon 24 (of 2x12) in en outs heeft. Alleen ik verkies een laptop boven een PC om diverse redenen, waaronder mobiliteit. Ik zoek dus een inferface die 24 sporen in en uit heeft. Het mogen uiteraard ook 2x 12 sporen interfaces zijn of 3x8. Als ik in totaal maar 24 simultante tracks in en out heb. 

Voor de PC zou ik de oplossing al hebben gevonden, maar daarvoor heb ik dit topic ook gestart, ik ben benieuwd of er ook een dergelijke oplossing voor de laptop is.

----------


## djberjo

Een Echo audiofire 12 is dat geen optie om te gebruiken?

Als je die 2 aanschaft en doet doorlussen via firewire. dan heb je 24 line in en outputs.

hij kost 660 nieuw per stuk. Dan kan je die gebruiken met je laptop.

focusrite saffire 26 I/O die heeft 8 in en out puts met 2x adat in en out.
Eventueel kan je er 2x behringer ada-8000, focusrite saffire 10 i/o erbij aanschaffen. Zit jou Motu 8pre ook op adat? eventueel kan je die gebruiken voor opnames.

----------


## Sandman

Ik denk dat ik de oplossing gevonden heb: Er bestaan producten waarmee je via een pcmcia kaart een pci-kaart aan kunt sluiten. Zo kan ik alsnoch de Motu 24 i/o aanschaffen en een Macbook en blijf ik ook nog ruim binnen mijn budget.

Heeft iemand al ervaring met deze producten?

----------


## berolios

> Ik denk dat ik de oplossing gevonden heb: Er bestaan producten waarmee je via een pcmcia kaart een pci-kaart aan kunt sluiten. Zo kan ik alsnoch de Motu 24 i/o aanschaffen en een Macbook en blijf ik ook nog ruim binnen mijn budget.
> 
> Heeft iemand al ervaring met deze producten?



Ja, die zijn niet te betalen !
1000 dollar was zo'n beetje het goedkoopste toen ik een jaar geleden was aan het kijken een 24 i/o aan m'n MBP te hangen.

Ik geef ook punten aan de HD-24... als je nu uiteindelijk gaat kijken wat het allemaal moet kosten is dat een zeer interessante optie !!

En het ligt er maar helemaal aan wat voor mengtafels je gebruikt. Op de grotere tafels kun je kiezen waar de direct o/p zit (direct na de gain is wat je wilt !!). Bij de kleinere tafels is dit ook te realiseren met het intern omzetten van jumpers of solderen van draadbruggen.

Wil je opnemen met jouw vaste eigen geluidsset, of wil je flexibel zijn en op alle tafels kunnen werken?

Op de manier van SoundOfSilence kun je trouwens WEL nog altijd je gewone dynamics op je inserts gebruiken... je zult alleen wel extra connectoren aan je bekabeling moeten maken... Dat is heel simpel, want je maakt gewoon een aftak van je SEND signaal... eentje naar de HD-24, en de andere naar je dynamic. Het is dan wel even tricky hoe mengtafels zich gedragen zodra er een connector in de INSERT aansluiting zit... vaak zul je dan bij de kanalen waar je geen daadwerkelijke dynamic gebruikt de SEND en RETURN door moeten lussen (in de connector?), terwijl je bij de kanalen waar je wel een dynamic gebruikt dit niet moet doen. Een extra setje connectoren zou hier uitkomst kunnen bieden.

Hopelijk is het verhaal een beetje te volgen. Credo: het kan wel, maar het heeft wat voeten in de aarde om het goed voor elkaar te krijgen.

Wil je totaal flexibel en onafhankelijk van een tafel zijn, dan zul je pre-amps aan moeten schaffen. Een andere optie is een goede 2e hands 24-kanaals tafel te kopen waarvan je alleen maar de pre-amps voor je opnames gebruikt. Een in-line tafel als een Soundcraft Ghost zou dan wel aan te raden zijn, die kun je 2e hands wel voor 1200-1500 euro vinden denk ik.

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan, succes ermee !!

----------


## Sandman

Oke, bedankt. Ik snap het verhaal van de HD-24. En ik weet dat die PCI naar PCMCIA kaarten duur zijn, maar ik ken denk ik wel iemand die er voordelig aan kan komen.

De tafel die ik graag wil gebruiken is een GL2400, eventueel een tweedehands GL2200. Hiervan gebruik ik de pre-amps. Dit is dan in een setup waarbij ik zelf niet FOH hoef te doen. Bij mixdown laat ik het signaal terugkomen op de tafel zodat ik de EQ en faders kan gebruiken, en eventueel extra hardware kan aansluiten.

Moet ik wel FOH doen dan wil ik gewoon de directouts van de FOH tafel gebruiken.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Moet ik wel FOH doen dan wil ik gewoon de directouts van de FOH tafel gebruiken.



Denk er dan aan dat de direct out vaak post-fader / post-mute zit (ongewenst als je op dezelfde tafel front doet) en als ie al pre zit, dan is het meestal nog post-eq (wederom, ongewenst).

Persoonlijk doe ik alles met insert-aftaks, die zit 99/100 keer post gain, post hpf en pre de rest. Jammergenoeg wel ongeballanceerd, maar mijn HD24 staat dan toch onder de desk.

Insert-aftakken gebruiken i.c.m. compressors op de insert doe ik met handige Y-touwtjes. 6.3mm male jack in de tafel, naar 2 femalejacks. Staan feitelijk in serie, dus de 1e wordt gebruikt om de HD24 te voeden en de 2e voor de compressor. Sowieso een handig touwtje als je meer dan 1 ding wilt inserteren óf als ik een externe pre wil gebruiken (dan ga ik via de 2e female jack de tafel in, terwijl de 1e onaangesloten blijft)

----------


## djberjo

[quote=SoundOfSilence;493869

Insert-aftakken gebruiken i.c.m. compressors op de insert doe ik met handige Y-touwtjes. 6.3mm male jack in de tafel, naar 2 femalejacks. Staan feitelijk in serie, dus de 1e wordt gebruikt om de HD24 te voeden en de 2e voor de compressor. Sowieso een handig touwtje als je meer dan 1 ding wilt inserteren óf als ik een externe pre wil gebruiken (dan ga ik via de 2e female jack de tafel in, terwijl de 1e onaangesloten blijft)[/quote]

Als ik dit goed begrijp heb je een Jack Stereo male die gaat in de insert.
De stereo jack is een verloop naar 2x jack female (zoals een gewone insertkabel) Dan kan je op 1 female een "1 jack naar 2jack splitkabel"

Ze stopt dan 1 jack in de hd24 en de andere in je randapparaat. de andere female daar stop je een jack kabel in en doe je op de output van je randapparaat?

Ik hoop dat ik het goed verwoord heb.

----------


## sparky

Even terugkomend op het desktopcomputer vs laptopverhaal: Laptop is absoluut de weg om te gaan, het scheelt je niet alleen tijd en ruimte zoals al gezegd is, maar het is ook nog eens zo dat een laptop gebouwd is om vaak vervoerd te worden. Een desktopcomputer is dat niet! Ik heb in het verleden wel desktops meegezeuld omdat er geen fatsoelijke en betaalbare FW of USB interfaces bestonden en deze hebben die transporten niet altijd goed doorstaan.

Waar je misschien eens naar zou kunnen kijken is een laptop met daar aan een lightbridge van M-audio. Dat ding heeft 4xADAT I/O en dat is dus 32 kanalen. Hier aan hang je dan de converters die in jouw budget passen, afmaken met een extra FW kaart waar je een mobiele HD aan hangt en je kunt alle kanten op.

----------


## showband

> ....HD-24.... PCI naar PCMCIA kaarten...
> 
> De tafel die ik graag wil gebruiken is een GL2400, eventueel een tweedehands GL2200. Hiervan gebruik ik de pre-amps.



Waar hebben we het over?

Ga je nu tracken in de HD/PC en mixen in de tafel? Dan kun je gewoon de HD-24 nemen.

Ga je alles in de PC doen, eventueel met remote faders? dan kun je gewoon een el-cheapo DA kaart nemen want de GL die je gebruikt is OK maar geen topper die MOTU devices niveau is.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Even terugkomend op het desktopcomputer vs laptopverhaal: Laptop is absoluut de weg om te gaan, het scheelt je niet alleen tijd en ruimte zoals al gezegd is, maar het is ook nog eens zo dat een laptop gebouwd is om vaak vervoerd te worden. Een desktopcomputer is dat niet!



Een consumenten-desktop niet nee. Een fatsoenlijk gebouwde on-the-road-PC WEL. Denk aan geveerde HD-ophanging, robuuste behuizing en liefst in een shockproof-rack geschroefd.

Ook een Mac-PRO is af-fabriek prima (ingeschuimd) te vervoeren!!

----------


## Sandman

Bedankt voor de reacties.

Laat ik het zo brengen. 
Met deze setup zullen (voornamelijk) live-opnames worden gemaakt.
Ik kan dan kiezen tussen een HD-recorder (HD-24) of PC i.c.m. interface/converters.

Ik kies voor de PC omdat de edit mogelijkheden beter zijn. Daarbij heeft de software op een PC al bepaalde process mogelijkheden (EQ, dyn, FX) wat de HD-24 niet heeft.

MAAR... Ik wil niet alles binnen de computer (in the box) mixen. Ik heb slechte ervaring met controllers dus vandaar dat ik de mix gedeeltelijk analoog wil afmixen. Vandaar dat ik ook 24 simultane outputs nodig heb. Daarbij kan ik bij het analoog afmixen ook nog diverse hardware toevoegen. De hardware die ik tekort schiet kan ik sofwarematig aanvullen. En omdat er dan toch een mengtafel tussen zit, kan ik de mic-preamps van de mengtafel gebruiken.

De keuze voor een laptop vs een computer heeft onder andere voor de mobiliteit te maken. Ik wil gewoon een compacte setup hebben die ik snel kan opzetten. Een Motu 24 i/o bied precies wat ik nodig heb, hij is 1 HE, 19", 24 analoog i/o en heeft world clock, alleen is deze interface op PCI-basis, wat de laptop weer niet accepteerd.

----------


## sparky

> Een consumenten-desktop niet nee. Een fatsoenlijk gebouwde on-the-road-PC WEL. Denk aan geveerde HD-ophanging, robuuste behuizing en liefst in een shockproof-rack geschroefd.
> 
> Ook een Mac-PRO is af-fabriek prima (ingeschuimd) te vervoeren!!



....Waarmee de kosten van je behuizing en rek  alleen al meer als de helft als die van een goede laptop zijn. En het neemt dan ongeveer 6x zoveel ruimte in beslag terwijl het dezelfde prestaties levert.... en dat dan alemaal voor een PCI-slot. Dat zou het mij allemaal echt niet waard zijn.

----------


## sparky

> Bedankt voor de reacties.
> 
> Vandaar dat ik ook 24 simultane outputs nodig heb. Daarbij kan ik bij het analoog afmixen ook nog diverse hardware toevoegen. De hardware die ik tekort schiet kan ik sofwarematig aanvullen. En omdat er dan toch een mengtafel tussen zit, kan ik de mic-preamps van de mengtafel gebruiken.....
> 
>  ......Een Motu 24 i/o bied precies wat ik nodig heb, hij is 1 HE, 19", 24 analoog i/o en heeft world clock, alleen is deze interface op PCI-basis, wat de laptop weer niet accepteerd.




Eh, je bedoelt toch niet dat je opgenomen tracks terug laat komen door e pre-amps?

...en dat PCI-verhaal zou ik echt een showstopper laten zijn. Daarnaast zullen er zat menen zijn die met alle plezier met MOTU werken. Helaas staat deze firma niet bekend om zn geweldige drivers en heb ik al zat mensen gehoord die hun setup simpelweg niet aan de gang kregen. Wat voor mij een reden is geweest om nooit iets van ze te kopen, hoewel ik dat wel overwogen heb.

----------


## Sandman

Nee, ik wil de pre-amps gebruiken om de (gesplitte) microfoonkanalen voor te versterken voordat ze in de motu gaan.

Bij liverecording ziet de setup er dan zo uit:

1. Microfoon on stage
2. Stagebox waarvan 1 split naar mij gaat
3. Pre-amp van de mengtafel
4. Directout van de mengtafel
5. Motu ingang
6. (PCI naar PCMIA)
7. Laptop (Software)

Bij mixdown ziet de setup er zo uit:

1. Laptop (Software)
2. (PCMCIA naar PCI)
3. Uitgang Motu
4. Line-ingang mengtafel
5. Inserts/EQ
6. Stereo uitgang mengtafel
7. CD/DVD brander/Ingang Motu, enz.

----------


## berolios

Sandman, met alle respect...

Analoog mixen zijn genoeg argumenten voor aan te dragen, maar de basis blijft wel dat het dan BETER moet worden als in het digitale domein mixen. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat je met een A&H GLxxxx niet die kwaliteitswinst kunt halen die je eventueel zoekt ten opzichte van een mix in (bijv) ProTools met een paar goede plugins !! Om over de benodigde investeringen in analoge apparatuur nog maar te zwijgen...

Analoog tov digitaal wordt pas echt beter als je het hebt over SSL/ API/ Manley/ Avalon/ UA en dergelijke. Want digitaal mixen kan echt prima resultaten opleveren, zeker wanneer je zorgt dat je de goede plug-ins hebt.

Mijn punt draait vooral om mijn overtuiging dat je met het geld dat je nu wilt gaan uitgeven aan jouw eerder beschreven setup VEEL mooiere dingen kunt doen dan het 'dubbelop'-werk dat je nu noemt.

Mijn visie op het geheel: 
[LIST][*]Laat dat on-site recording met de computer lekker voor wat het is. Ten eerste het is ontzettend onhandig, ten tweede: voordsat je een PC-set bij elkaar hebt die daadwerkelijk goed road-proof is, ben je alweer vele honderden euro's verder, zo niet duizenden.[*]Neem een HD-24 om je recordings mee te maken en zorg dat je met je kabelset zo uitkomt dat je altijd direct na de pre-amp af kunt takken.[*]Neem een goede computer (Mac?), waar je je opnames naar overzet om te mixen... al dan niet met een extr schuivenbak-controller erbij[*]Zorg voor de goede plugins en voor een fijne mix-omgeving (bijv ProTools)[*]Mocht je echt per se onafhankelijk willen zijn van anderen, neem dan een actieve split en gebruik de pre-amps van jouw A&H tafel om de recordings on-site te maken.[/LIST]


Hopelijk heb je er iets aan... nogmaals... niet vervelend bedoeld... maar ik heb wel vaker mensen duizenden euro's zien uitgeven aan spullen en systemen waar ze heel snel spijt van kregen.

----------


## bones2001

Hoe compact wil je het hebben ??

Ik sleep al een paar jaar het volgende mee,

Yamaha 01V/96
Presonus Digimax
2X Studio Projects tube preamp
Alesis HD24

Alles in 1 rackje.
Doe hier gewoon FOH mee en ondertussen track ik alles op de HD.
Thuis gaan de spoortjes naar de PC en dan maar lekker aanklooien
in Protools. De Yamaha zou je dan zelfs nog al controller kunnen gebruiken.

Kwaliteit ??
Deze heren waren er erg blij mee.
Lees en luister maar.

Home

----------


## Sandman

Berolios,

Ontzettend bedankt voor je reactie. Ik vind het alleen maar hulpvol en absoluut niet vervelend.

Ik snap je verhaal ontzettend goed en wil daar ook niks aan toevoegen. In principe ga ik denk ik ook maar die richting op wat ik merk wel dat ik veel te exotisch aan het denken ben.

Wat die mengtafel in de mixdown betreft: het gaat me niet om analoog of digitaal: het gaat me om het feit dat ik echte faders en knoppen onder mijn handen heb zonder dat ik eerst moet klikken met een muis.

----------


## berolios

> [...]Wat die mengtafel in de mixdown betreft: het gaat me niet om analoog of digitaal: het gaat me om het feit dat ik echte faders en knoppen onder mijn handen heb zonder dat ik eerst moet klikken met een muis.



Ja, daar kan ik me iets bij voorstellen... daarom vind ik studio-mixen (op mijn MBP dan  :Wink: ) toch ook wat moeilijker dan live... je mist toch de feel...

Een externe schuivenbak kan hier evt. oplossing bieden... maar ik heb er geen ervaring mee...

Succes!

----------


## Sandman

Hallo,

Ik ben toch nog even verder aan het zoeken geweest naar andere oplossingen. De basis wordt een Macbook Pro. Ik kan daarna 2 kanten op qua setup. I.i.g. ga ik de Macbook Pro uitbreiden met extra firewire poorten d.m.v. een Expresscard. 

Optie 1:
4 Motu 8pre's over 2 firepoorten, in totaal 32 kanalen 24bit/96Khz.

Optie 2:
4 Focusrite's ISA 828's met Digital ouput poort, ADAT naar Firewire via 2x presonus lightpipe.

Optie 2 is uiteraard vele malen duurder, maar ik vind de kwaliteit van de pre-amps van de Motu 8pre's niet helemaal lekker. Ze doen hun werk, maar daar houdt het mee op. Het zal uiteindelijk een budgetkwestie worden welke optie het gaat worden.

----------


## berolios

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben toch nog even verder aan het zoeken geweest naar andere oplossingen. De basis wordt een Macbook Pro. Ik kan daarna 2 kanten op qua setup. I.i.g. ga ik de Macbook Pro uitbreiden met extra firewire poorten d.m.v. een Expresscard. 
> 
> Optie 1:
> 4 Motu 8pre's over 2 firepoorten, in totaal 32 kanalen 24bit/96Khz.
> 
> Optie 2:
> 4 Focusrite's ISA 828's met Digital ouput poort, ADAT naar Firewire via 2x presonus lightpipe.
> ...



Nou goed, mijn advies blijft nog altijd een HD-24... maar die is zowieso al afgeschreven zie ik.

Bekijk zeker de pre-amp/ converters van RME eens. Liggen qua prijs wat lager dan de Focusrite's, maar zijn erg goed.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> In principe ga ik denk ik ook maar die richting op wat ik merk wel dat ik veel te exotisch aan het denken ben.









> Ik ben toch nog even verder aan het zoeken geweest naar andere oplossingen. De basis wordt een Macbook Pro. Ik kan daarna 2 kanten op qua setup. I.i.g. ga ik de Macbook Pro uitbreiden met extra firewire poorten d.m.v. een Expresscard.



Goed... het moge duidelijk zijn dat Sandman zelf heen-en-weer stuitert tussen verschillende ideeen.

Berolios en ondergetekende zijn enthoursiaste HD24 gebruikers, en zo zullen er hier wel meer rondhangen.
Aan de andere kant zijn er vast ook wel een paar mensen die een vergelijkbare opzet zoals jij die in gedachten hebt hebben.

Tip: probeer beide eens en kijk hoe het bevalt. Desnoods heeft Europe Audio Rent alle 2 in de verhuur voor weinig.

----------


## frederic

> Nou goed, mijn advies blijft nog altijd een HD-24... maar die is zowieso al afgeschreven zie ik.
> 
> Bekijk zeker de pre-amp/ converters van RME eens. Liggen qua prijs wat lager dan de Focusrite's, maar zijn erg goed.



De preamps van RME liggen zeker niet goedkoper dan die van Focusrite.
Laten we zeggen dat we het in 2 mogelijkheden kunnen opbouwen:

- labtop of PC: M Audio ProFire Lightbridge met 4 preamp modules zoals de Focusrite octopre of de RME Octamic
- 2x HD 24 met 4 preamp modules zoals de Focusrite octopre of de RME Octamic

----------


## peterwagner

> De preamps van RME liggen zeker niet goedkoper dan die van Focusrite.
> Laten we zeggen dat we het in 2 mogelijkheden kunnen opbouwen:
> 
> - labtop of PC: M Audio ProFire Lightbridge met 4 preamp modules zoals de Focusrite octopre of de RME Octamic
> - 2x HD 24 met 4 preamp modules zoals de Focusrite octopre of de RME Octamic



Jeroen had het over 8 kanaals Focusrite ISA, dat is een behoorlijk stap hoger en duurder dan de platinum. De platinum reeks moet je niet aan beginnen. De RME preamps zijn zoveel malen beter dan de goedkope focusrites.

----------


## djberjo

Hoi,

Ik ben ook opzoek naar mic preamps voor opnames. Ik gebruik een motu 24 I/o en die heeft alleen line in en outputs vandaar.

Ik zit te denken aan een mengtafel te kopen, maar er zijn er teveel tekoop en weinig voor een kleine prijs.

Ik zag dat SM pro audio er ook heeft maar voor 150 euro 8 mic preamps lijkt me sterk dat die echt goed zijn, welke raden jullie mij aan? Focusrite octopre?

Ik zoek puur een mic preamp met een gain, pad en 48v per kanaal, alles line out naar me motu toe meer hoeft hij niet te doen.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## berolios

Mijn opmerking heeft natuurlijk betrekking op ISA's en niet op Platinum.
Verder @ DJberjo... lees eens even wat rond... dan kom je vanzelf op ideeen. Ik zou ook eerder naar een 2e hands mengtafel kijken... als je iets als een Soundcraft Ghost LE uit weet te halen, ben je ongeveer 1000 euro kwijt voor 24 kanalen... dat ding klinkt helemaal niet onaardig !

----------


## frederic

> Jeroen had het over 8 kanaals Focusrite ISA, dat is een behoorlijk stap hoger en duurder dan de platinum. De platinum reeks moet je niet aan beginnen. De RME preamps zijn zoveel malen beter dan de goedkope focusrites.



De platinium reeks in volgens mijn ervaring zeer goed tov de RME Octamic.
De ISA reeks is natuurlijk beter en duurder. Deze is met geen enkele reeks van RME mee te vergelijken. De ISA reeks is ontworpen door Rupert Neve. Laten we die categorie dus buiten beschouwing laten, ifv de topic starter.

----------


## frederic

> Mijn opmerking heeft natuurlijk betrekking op ISA's en niet op Platinum.
> Verder @ DJberjo... lees eens even wat rond... dan kom je vanzelf op ideeen. Ik zou ook eerder naar een 2e hands mengtafel kijken... als je iets als een Soundcraft Ghost LE uit weet te halen, ben je ongeveer 1000 euro kwijt voor 24 kanalen... dat ding klinkt helemaal niet onaardig !



Een Ghost tafel is volgens mij het beste wat er te vinden is op de 2de hands markt qua preamps in deze prijs catehorie.

----------


## Sandman

Hallo,

Ik ben er waarschijnlijk uit.

Ik koop nog 2 Motu 8pre's naast diegene die ik al heb. (De pre-amps van de 8pre zijn toch wel redelijke goede pre-amps).
Daarnaast koop ik een nieuwe Apple Macbook pro (15" 2.8GHz core 2 duo, 4GB werkgeheugen)

De 3 8pre's daisy chain ik via firewire.

Als backup ga ik via ADAT naar een Alesis HD-24XR.

Alles 96Khz, 24bit.

Wat denken jullie ervan? En verwachten jullie dat de Macbook pro dit aankan?

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Motu's: prima
Apple: goed (weet niet of ie capaciteit genoeg heeft, maar is wel een mooi werkpaard)
HD24XR: top

Ik zeg totaalplaatje (voor max 48k): TOP!

----------


## bones2001

> Als backup ga ik via ADAT naar een Alesis HD-24XR.
> 
> Alles 96Khz, 24bit.



Dat worden dan wel *2* HD24's, want in 96khz heb je maar 12 sporen
tot je beschikking.

----------


## Sandman

Hallo,

De hd-24 is er tegenwoordig in 2 versie te krijgen:

- de orginele HD-24 (inderdaad 24ch-44.1 of 48KHz)
- de HD-24XR (24ch-88.2 of 96KHz)

Website Alesis

----------


## bones2001

Nou, dan ga je lelijk op je neus kijken...
De HD24 XR is niets anders als een HD24 met de EC-2 uitbreiding.
Dit houdt in dat je 96khz via je analoge inputs kan opnemen.
Hoe dan ook, je kan maar 12 kanalen in 96khz opnemen/afspelen.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Hallo,
> 
> De hd-24 is er tegenwoordig in 2 versie te krijgen:
> 
> - de orginele HD-24 (inderdaad 24ch-44.1 of 48KHz)
> - de HD-24XR (24ch-88.2 of 96KHz)
> 
> Website Alesis



De HD24 kan 24 sporen 44.1 of 48kHz
De HD24XR kan 24 sporen 44.1 of 48kHz óf 12 sporen 88.2 of 96kHz

't ding 
z'n processor i.c.m. de HD kan gewoon niet sneller data verwerken.

Voordeel van de XR is sowieso dat ie echte electronisch geballanceerde in/uitgangen heeft, terwijl een niet-XR alleen impedantiegeballanceerde in/uit heeft. Maar dat nadeel heb je natuurlijk niet als je op Adat draait.

----------


## Sandman

[FONT=Arial]Excuses , dan ben ik verkeerd ingelicht. Ik heb me namelijk door een toch wel redelijke betrouwbaar persoon laten vertellen dat dit wel mogelijk was. Bedankt dat jullie me dat even duidelijk hebben gemaakt dat dit niet kan.[/FONT]

----------

